
Dropbox's upgrade, and a new hidden price, with no way to downgrade - dazhbog
https://www.dropbox.com/individual/plus/new?_tk=plus_anp&oref=e
======
dazhbog
I posted this because I just received an email from Dropbox that it will now
be 119Euros (~135USD) instead of 99USD. And they give us more storage. Wow.

We are 2 friends and we both have had Dropbox Plus, each for 99USD. Each of us
uses around 50-100GB of data. And now dropbox comes and forces us to both pay
more, for space we don't use. And with "world-class sync technology".

And if we downgrade we need to move all those shared folders and data to a new
place.

So disappointed.

~~~
vmurthy
Given that you are 2 friends, have you tried looking at options like Google
One [1] or Office 365 [2] ? That way you don't have to modify your workflows
too much.

O365 especially offers a lot more capabilities like online meetings , online
versions of word,excel etc?

1 : [https://one.google.com/storage?i=m](https://one.google.com/storage?i=m) 2
: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/office-365-business-
essent...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/office-365-business-
essentials/cfq7ttc0k59v?activetab=pivot%3aoverviewtab)

Edit: No affiliations to either of them. Was researching for my own needs.

------
s9w
Why hidden price? The E-Mail announcement was very clear about the price
increase. The space increase is just PR. But that's ok, no? They can increase
prices, and that's what this is.

~~~
dazhbog
Hidden because their marketing page, that was featured in HN multiple times in
the last few days, was just showing off the new features with no mention of a
forced price increase. By forced, I mean there is no way for a user to
downgrade. The only way is to go from 2TB to 2GB, which in my opinion is
shady.

And then that email dropped which yes, it's clear, but definitely got more
people annoyed it seems..
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20163389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20163389)

------
dabeeeenster
I moved to self hosted Seafile (Great, works) when they limited to the number
of concurrent clients you could use. I have 4 computers and a phone.

I wonder what % of their users need > 1tb...

~~~
apple4ever
Interesting. I've heard of NextCloud, but not Seafile. Wonder which is better.

------
JeremyBanks
They're a feature, not a company.

